# Arrest in Melissa Richmond murder



## George Wallace (2 Aug 2013)

Arrest in Melissa Richmond murder



> Joanne Schnurr, CTV Ottawa
> Published Friday, August 2, 2013 12:52PM EDT
> Last Updated Friday, August 2, 2013 12:58PM EDT
> 
> ...



Read more: http://ottawa.ctvnews.ca/arrest-in-melissa-richmond-murder-1.1395611#ixzz2apfSID52


Edit to add other links that were found:

http://cornwallfreenews.com/2013/08/breaking-howard-richmond-charged-in-homicide-of-wife-melissa-richmond-august-2-2013/

http://www.ottawasun.com/2013/08/02/cops-question-husband-in-melissa-richmond-murder

http://www.ottawacitizen.com/news/Melissa+Richmond+husband+arrested+death/8742127/story.html

"Military officer suffering from PTSD charged in wife's death"


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Aug 2013)

I'm not attempting to convict the man, but that was my very first thought.  Usually, the spouse is the first suspect.


----------



## Old Sweat (2 Aug 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I'm not attempting to convict the man, but that was my very first thought.  Usually, the spouse is the first suspect.



Moe, that crossed my mind, with the same caveat that he has not been convicted.


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Aug 2013)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> .... he has not been convicted.


Excellent point - always useful to provide a couple of reminders ....
*Under Canada's Charter of Rights and Freedoms, "any person charged with an offence has the right .... to be presumed innocent until proven guilty according to law in a fair and public hearing by an independent and impartial tribunal"*​


			
				Danjanou said:
			
		

> *In addition to that just a gentle reminder that this case may attract a lot of attention from the media and public and that usually leads to them showing up here looking for quotes etc. Be very careful of what you post ....*



*Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## Haggis (2 Aug 2013)

Some media outlets are now stating his unit to be the Mapping and Charting Establishment in Ottawa.  He is *not* a member of the Stormont, Dundas and Glengarry Highlanders as first reported.


----------



## staff_officer (3 Aug 2013)

I was really hoping this wouldn't turn out to be the result in this case:

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/story/2013/08/02/ottawa-canadian-soldier-charged-wife-death-melissa-richmond.html


----------



## Verge1993 (3 Aug 2013)

I have read a couple articles on this now. Do they have any proof that he did it?


----------



## ModlrMike (3 Aug 2013)

They don't need proof. Any story with the words murder+soldier mean he did it as far as the press and public is concerned.  :threat:


----------



## Bigmac (4 Aug 2013)

The media always jumps at any negative stories on the military. I know it sucks that the accused is a soldier but the police must have enough evidence to charge him with murder. The court will decide if that evidence is enough to convict. If he did this crime he deserves to be punished like any other person.


----------



## dimsum (4 Aug 2013)

Bigmac said:
			
		

> The media always jumps at any negative stories on the military.



FTFY.


----------



## pbi (4 Aug 2013)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Some media outlets are now stating his unit to be the Mapping and Charting Establishment in Ottawa.  He is *not* a member of the Stormont, Dundas and Glengarry Highlanders as first reported.



CBC.ca this AM says he is a geomatic tech, but most recently posted to the IPSU in Ottawa area.

I second the caveats to be very prudent about what we say about this (or any other case under investigation/trial) . This will probably generate a lot of heat and light.

As far as "negative" reporting on the military: I'd rather live in a country where the media reports on whatever it wants to, however it wants to, than in one where they unquestioningly praise the military, the police and the govt, and cover up the bad stuff. If you look back objectively over the last few years, the Canadian public has held a consistently high opinion of the CF, as opposed to other govt institutions or other professions. A big part of that, IMHO, came from lots of positive media coverage.


----------



## Haggis (4 Aug 2013)

pbi said:
			
		

> As far as "negative" reporting on the military: I'd rather live in a country where the media reports on whatever it wants to, however it wants to, than in one where they unquestioningly praise the military, the police and the govt, and cover up the bad stuff. If you look back objectively over the last few years, the Canadian public has held a consistently high opinion of the CF, as opposed to other govt institutions or other professions. A big part of that, IMHO, came from lots of positive media coverage.



+1, PBI.

The truly irritating part is that most MSM ran with the wrong unit, causing a huge amount of unnecessary work by the unit and it's higher HQs to sort this out and get it corrected.  Nobody asked the named unit for confirmation before publishing the story.  It's just that the SD&G Highrs are the closest CAF unit to where the accused lives.   In fact, the  original story of his arrest, which is still a live link, continues to mis-identifiy his unit.

Lazy reporting and editing.  This article should have been corrected two days ago.


----------



## pbi (5 Aug 2013)

I'll grant the media often displays an irritating level of ignorance and lack of research effort where reportage on the military is concerned:I've probably commented on it on these pages somewhere. There are even a few (and I believe it is only a few) anti-military journalists. But that's a pretty far cry from a concerted "plot" by MSM.


----------



## bridges (6 Aug 2013)

Haggis said:
			
		

> The truly irritating part is that most MSM ran with the wrong unit, causing a huge amount of unnecessary work by the unit and it's higher HQs to sort this out and get it corrected.  Nobody asked the named unit for confirmation before publishing the story.  It's just that the SD&G Highrs are the closest CAF unit to where the accused lives.   In fact, the  original story of his arrest, which is still a live link, continues to mis-identifiy his unit.
> 
> Lazy reporting and editing.  This article should have been corrected two days ago.



I've been following this story on the Citizen's website, CBC, the Sun network, CTV, the Winchester Press and in social media, and the first time I heard the SD&G mentioned was today, in this thread.  So if it's any consolation, at least it appears like the majority of media outlets either didn't perpetuate that error to start with, or corrected themselves quickly.  



			
				pbi said:
			
		

> As far as "negative" reporting on the military: I'd rather live in a country where the media reports on whatever it wants to, however it wants to, than in one where they unquestioningly praise the military, the police and the govt, and cover up the bad stuff. If you look back objectively over the last few years, the Canadian public has held a consistently high opinion of the CF, as opposed to other govt institutions or other professions. A big part of that, IMHO, came from lots of positive media coverage.


    
:nod:   Yes, exactly.  Thanks for making that point, pbi.


----------



## Armymedic (6 Aug 2013)

I am interested in this case due to some media outlets reporting that the accused has PTSD.

Given my background, I know that certain mental illness are likely to begin at certain ages. It may be a coincidence than the accused may have been diagnosed with a mental illness shortly upon his return from Afghanistan. But i find it is highly unlikely that this individual actually contracted a true, medically diagnosed case of PTSD in the role his filled on his tours.

If this is the case, then it will not help those who are truly affected by this illness.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (6 Aug 2013)

Just remember NO ONE will ever be arrested again who isn't suffering from PTSD from something. [if you know what I mean]
The word is now out there.

It's like the reason everyone who gets arrested is diabetic,  = extra food.


----------



## Jed (6 Aug 2013)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Just remember NO ONE will ever be arrested again who isn't suffering from PTSD from something. [if you know what I mean]
> The word is now out there.
> 
> It's like the reason everyone who gets arrested is diabetic,  = extra food.



You are no doubt correct with this assumption. Unintended consequences of the awareness of the legitimate mental health issues now starting to come to the forefront.


----------



## GAP (6 Aug 2013)

Rider Pride said:
			
		

> I am interested in this case due to some media outlets reporting that the accused has PTSD.
> 
> Given my background, I know that certain mental illness are likely to begin at certain ages. It may be a coincidence than the accused may have been diagnosed with a mental illness shortly upon his return from Afghanistan. But i find it is highly unlikely that this individual actually contracted a true, medically diagnosed case of PTSD in the role his filled on his tours.
> 
> If this is the case, then it will not help those who are truly affected by this illness.



It was no different when the Viet Nam veterns came back and some had PTSD. Suddenly every vet that got into some difficulty was "one of those rabid vets".

This went on for a good number of years, but occasionally still pops up....

It sure didn't do any good for those who had real problems....in fact, I know of a couple of guys who refused to self identify themselves as vets for that very reason...


----------



## Retired AF Guy (6 Aug 2013)

From today's National Post. Re-posted under the usual caveats of the Copyright Act.



> Soldier charged with murdering wife to remain active member of Canadian Armed Forces pending review
> 
> Drake Fenton, Postmedia News | 13/08/04 10:25 PM ET
> 
> ...



 Article Link


----------



## Edward Campbell (7 Aug 2013)

In another thread I posted an article about the "dysfunctional" Ottawa JPSU. Now the _Ottawa Citizen_ has linked WO Richmond to it.

The headline is: Soldier charged in wife’s killing was posted to overloaded rehab unit.

The article notes that, _"Richmond, who told news media before his arrest that he is being treated for post-traumatic stress disorder (PTSD), was posted into the Ottawa IPSC, which is officially a platoon with a traditional personnel strength of around 30_ ... [but] ... _"the Ottawa IPSC is now trying to cope with 182 ill and injured, the bulk of whom are “Red Cases” — “high intensity people who need a lot of care.”"_


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Aug 2013)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> In another thread I posted an article about the "dysfunctional" Ottawa JPSU. Now the _Ottawa Citizen_ has linked WO Richmond to it.
> 
> The headline is: Soldier charged in wife’s killing was posted to overloaded rehab unit.
> 
> The article notes that, _"Richmond, who told news media before his arrest that he is being treated for post-traumatic stress disorder (PTSD), was posted into the Ottawa IPSC, which is officially a platoon with a traditional personnel strength of around 30_ ... [but] ... _"the Ottawa IPSC is now trying to cope with 182 ill and injured, the bulk of whom are “Red Cases” — “high intensity people who need a lot of care.”"_


I sense "Crackberries" aglow all over the National Capital Region ....


----------



## GAP (7 Aug 2013)

I can see the NIMBY responses now..................... :


----------



## Armymedic (7 Aug 2013)

Personnel posted to JPSU are not just soldiers who are injured in Afghanistan, it is also a location for people to be placed in situations where they need long term rehab, or have been diagnosed with conditions where working in thier normal occupation is difficult, and/or impeding thier treatment.

I still find his claim of PTSD suspect.


----------



## George Wallace (7 Aug 2013)

Rider Pride said:
			
		

> Personnel posted to JPSU are not just soldiers who are injured in Afghanistan, it is also a location for people to be placed in situations where they need long term rehab, or have been diagnosed with conditions where working in thier normal occupation is difficult, and/or impeding thier treatment.
> 
> I still find his claim of PTSD suspect.



I can see where some may question his timing.


----------



## bridges (7 Aug 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I can see where some may question his timing.



Anecdotally speaking, in the community at large (i.e. outside DND) I have heard some skepticism on that very point as well... along the lines of "Is he working on his defence, or what?".  Some of this was voiced before his arrest.

Who knows...  many substantial questions remain.


----------



## Nudibranch (7 Aug 2013)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> In another thread I posted an article about the "dysfunctional" Ottawa JPSU. Now the _Ottawa Citizen_ has linked WO Richmond to it.
> 
> The headline is: Soldier charged in wife’s killing was posted to overloaded rehab unit.
> 
> The article notes that, _"Richmond, who told news media before his arrest that he is being treated for post-traumatic stress disorder (PTSD), was posted into the Ottawa IPSC, which is officially a platoon with a traditional personnel strength of around 30_ ... [but] ... _"the Ottawa IPSC is now trying to cope with 182 ill and injured, the bulk of whom are “Red Cases” — “high intensity people who need a lot of care.”"_



The JPSU administers their pers and their RTW/career re-training/whatever. It's not a medical unit, and so it doesn't matter how "overloaded" it is from the perspective of a member's health care - what matters is whether (if he was diagnosed before, and he was diagnosed with *something* if he was in JPSU because he either had a TCAT with restrictive MEL's or a PCAT to get posted there) he had access to the right medical assessments and care. The JPSU being overloaded has no bearing on that.


----------



## garb811 (7 Aug 2013)

Nudibranch said:
			
		

> The JPSU administers their pers and their RTW/career re-training/whatever. It's not a medical unit, and so it doesn't matter how "overloaded" it is from the perspective of a member's health care - what matters is whether (if he was diagnosed before, and he was diagnosed with *something* if he was in JPSU because he either had a TCAT with restrictive MEL's or a PCAT to get posted there) he had access to the right medical assessments and care. The JPSU being overloaded has no bearing on that.


Then obviously you have a very stovepiped and biased perspective on what is required to fully support an injured/ill member in either their return to duty or transition to the outside world.  The medical world is content to deal with them on an "by appointment or in a crisis" basis. It is the member's chain of command who provides the day to day support which is also critical in providing the full spectrum of care to the member.  In case you haven't been paying attention, the vast majority of "crisis and complaints" are generated by members who have been "abandoned" by the system.  Becoming just a number on a list who is left to rot in the corner is not the way for anyone to be treated.  

Oh...and in my world it is rarely the family and almost never the medical staff who calls us and asks for a welfare check.  The preponderance of the time, it is the member's chain of command who hasn't heard from the member in far too long.  If nobody is actively tracking someone, it is too easy for them to fall through the cracks.


----------



## Nudibranch (7 Aug 2013)

garb811 said:
			
		

> The preponderance of the time, it is the member's chain of command who hasn't heard from the member in far too long.



Well clearly, if the CoC isn't hearing from their member in "far too long" they're not doing their job. Even members on component 1 RTW are supposed to check in with their unit (and the responsibility is on the member, btw), so unless they're on outright sick leave the CoC should be hearing from them on a regular basis.


----------



## PanaEng (7 Aug 2013)

Nudibranch said:
			
		

> Well clearly, if the CoC isn't hearing from their member in "far too long" they're not doing their job. Even members on component 1 RTW are supposed to check in with their unit (and the responsibility is on the member, btw), so unless they're on outright sick leave the CoC should be hearing from them on a regular basis.


You are supporting the argument that the JPSU, the members CoC as they are "posted" there, is not doing their job or their job is not well defined or they are doing it wrong??? Please illustrate your argument better, as I don't get it (maybe I'm a bit thick) and justify why the JPSU is not required to do more.
I think garb811 is right.


----------



## Nudibranch (7 Aug 2013)

PanaEng said:
			
		

> You are supporting the argument that the JPSU, the members CoC as they are "posted" there, is not doing their job or their job is not well defined or they are doing it wrong??? Please illustrate your argument better, as I don't get it (maybe I'm a bit thick) and justify why the JPSU is not required to do more.
> I think garb811 is right.



To my knowledge, none of us are aware of the specifics in this case. However, my argument is that the member's supervisors (regardless of the unit the member is posted to) should clearly be aware of where the member is. I don't understand what garb811 means by a CoC not hearing from a member in "far too long" (unless, again, that member is on sick leave or the temporary supervision of someone else, such as a training program, inpatient care, whatever - but in that case there is no expectation of hearing from the member, until member comes back from leave/whatever).
If a member is supposed to be reporting in, and isn't, the member is AWOL. The CoC should obviously look into why the member is AWOL, be it a medical reason or a non-medical one. There shouldn't come a point where the CoC just loses contact with their member for "far too long".


----------



## the 48th regulator (7 Aug 2013)

Nudibranch said:
			
		

> To my knowledge, none of us are aware of the specifics in this case. However, my argument is that the member's supervisors (regardless of the unit the member is posted to) should clearly be aware of where the member is. I don't understand what garb811 means by a CoC not hearing from a member in "far too long" (unless, again, that member is on sick leave or the temporary supervision of someone else, such as a training program, inpatient care, whatever - but in that case there is no expectation of hearing from the member, until member comes back from leave/whatever).
> If a member is supposed to be reporting in, and isn't, the member is AWOL. The CoC should obviously look into why the member is AWOL, be it a medical reason or a non-medical one. There shouldn't come a point where the CoC just loses contact with their member for "far too long".



Uhm Nijmegenbark,

Before you jumped into the fray, waxing poetically about the JPSU, and lecturing us about how the system is supposed work with Gumdrop clouds and rivers made of chocolate, did you even bother to click the links E.R. Campbell in his post and read the article?  Here, let me make them real big for you;




			
				E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> In    another thread     I posted an article about the "dysfunctional" Ottawa JPSU. Now the _Ottawa Citizen_ has linked WO Richmond to it.
> 
> The headline is: Soldier charged in wife’s killing was posted to overloaded rehab unit.
> 
> The article notes that, _"Richmond, who told news media before his arrest that he is being treated for post-traumatic stress disorder (PTSD), was posted into the Ottawa IPSC, which is officially a platoon with a traditional personnel strength of around 30_ ... [but] ... _"the Ottawa IPSC is now trying to cope with 182 ill and injured, the bulk of whom are “Red Cases” — “high intensity people who need a lot of care.”"_


----------



## Nudibranch (7 Aug 2013)

I hardly think saying that a CoC should investigate a soldier who's AWOL is "waxing poetic" about anything. 

What I meant when I said that none of us are aware of this case's circumstances is...just that. Making a font rilly rilly big won't change that fact. There are soldiers in overloaded JPSU's who report in daily, or who are on RTW in another location full-time and are accounted for, and these are those who don't. Neither you nor I know which the accused was, so we don't know whether his CoC dropped the ball or not. Maybe they did. And maybe he's just anther asshole wife-abuser, and his stated PTSD is merely incidental to that. It is in fact possible to have a mental illness *and* be an asshole/abuser/murderer, and the two need not be connected at all.

Just as he's innocent until proven guilty, so the mere existence of a mental illness should not immediately be linked to an alleged violent act.


----------



## the 48th regulator (7 Aug 2013)

Nudibranch said:
			
		

> I hardly think saying that a CoC should investigate a soldier who's AWOL is "waxing poetic" about anything.
> 
> What I meant when I said that none of us are aware of this case's circumstances is...just that. Making a font rilly rilly big won't change that fact. There are soldiers in overloaded JPSU's who report in daily, or who are on RTW in another location full-time and are accounted for, and these are those who don't. Neither you nor I know which the accused was, so we don't know whether his CoC dropped the ball or not. Maybe they did. And maybe he's just anther asshole wife-abuser, and his stated PTSD is merely incidental to that. It is in fact possible to have a mental illness *and* be an asshole/abuser/murderer, and the two need not be connected at all.
> 
> Just as he's innocent until proven guilty, so the mere existence of a mental illness should not immediately be linked to an alleged violent act.



What??

You skimmed over some of the things you are now saying, but by no means was that your complete argument.


However you stated;



> However, my argument is that the member's supervisors (regardless of the unit the member is posted to) should clearly be aware of where the member is. I don't understand what garb811 means by a CoC not hearing from a member in "far too long" (unless, again, that member is on sick leave or the temporary supervision of someone else, such as a training program, inpatient care, whatever - but in that case there is no expectation of hearing from the member, until member comes back from leave/whatever).



Some of us have worked in the IPSC's, since it;s inception.  Some of us have had the priveleage of have 3 IPSC to work directly with for 5 years, and beleive it or not, it has happened where soldiers have sat at home with absolutely no contact from the CoC for months on end.  So when you start to lecture us on what the CoC should be doing, without a clue what is truly happening, I advise you take your own advice, and say nothing,  if you know nothing.

I was trying to be gentle at first, but now I am blunt.  Remember that lecture you got before going on the range "Stay in your Lane", it works elsewhere as well.

dileas
tess


----------



## Nudibranch (7 Aug 2013)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> it has happened where soldiers have sat at home with absolutely no contact from the CoC for months on end.  So when you start to lecture us on what the CoC should be doing, without a clue what is truly happening, I advise you take your own advice, and say nothing,  if you know nothing.



And...what? You think this is acceptable, or at least, that such a situation should not be criticized if it's happening? I don't have to be "in the know" to know that a soldier still on duty, including posted to JPSU, should not be going for months without any contact from their unit or some kind of alternate (training program, schooling, etc - NOT sitting around at home). So yeah, the CoC clearly _should_ be doing something different, if that's happening. How is that even a question? What do _you_ think the CoC should be doing, since you are in the know?


----------



## Teager (7 Aug 2013)

Nudibranch said:
			
		

> I hardly think saying that a CoC should investigate a soldier who's AWOL is "waxing poetic" about anything.
> 
> What I meant when I said that none of us are aware of this case's circumstances is...just that. Making a font rilly rilly big won't change that fact. There are soldiers in overloaded JPSU's who report in daily, or who are on RTW in another location full-time and are accounted for, and these are those who don't. Neither you nor I know which the accused was, so we don't know whether his CoC dropped the ball or not. Maybe they did. And maybe he's just anther ******* wife-abuser, and his stated PTSD is merely incidental to that. It is in fact possible to have a mental illness *and* be an *******/abuser/murderer, and the two need not be connected at all.
> 
> Just as he's innocent until proven guilty, so the mere existence of a mental illness should not immediately be linked to an alleged violent act.



I think the 48th regulator has explained it well. If you have never been injured, never been to a JPSU/IPSC or worked in one then you do not know what you are talking about. As for the checking in with you CoC I went through this myself with the IPSC staff. I did not check in for several weeks. Eventually contact came from my CoC asking why I hadn't checked in. My question was why have YOU not checked in with me? The explanation I got was simple not enough staff or time to check in with each member which would fall under the current article posted.

Injured/ill go  through a lot and some are bitter towards the military and the last thing some want to do is pick up the phone or e-mail to check in. This is where the IPSC staff come in. All the staff members are hard working and will always do their best to help members but with less staff and more injured/ill this is becoming very hard. Injured/ill have very complex issues and each case is on an individual basis as much as possible. I suggest doing some reading on injured CF members in the media or even threads on here to get a better understanding of the issues that are faced by them and there famlies.


----------



## the 48th regulator (7 Aug 2013)

Nudibranch said:
			
		

> And...what? You think this is acceptable, or at least, that such a situation should not be criticized if it's happening? I don't have to be "in the know" to know that a soldier still on duty, including posted to JPSU, should not be going for months without any contact from their unit or some kind of alternate (training program, schooling, etc - NOT sitting around at home). So yeah, the CoC clearly _should_ be doing something different, if that's happening. How is that even a question? What do _you_ think the CoC should be doing, since you are in the know?



 :facepalm:

I want to thank Teager for further emphasizing what is happening, as opposed to what should be happening.

Thanks for your input Nimrodchipper, until you arrived I have been in the dark on the Principles of Leadership, how the Ill and Injured should be treated, and what is happening in today's military.....

dileas

tess

PS that is 60 minutes of my life I will never get back, so you should reflect on that.


----------



## Kat Stevens (7 Aug 2013)

That's telling him, 48th Regurgitator!


----------



## the 48th regulator (7 Aug 2013)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> That's telling him, 48th Regurgitator!



The cheek of you.  I wanted to say Nudibranch.....but it just sounds, I dunno bawdy.


----------



## jollyjacktar (7 Aug 2013)

Any way you cut it, it's a tragedy all around.  Many lives lost and ruined.


----------



## PanaEng (8 Aug 2013)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Any way you cut it, it's a tragedy all around.  Many lives lost and ruined.


Perhaps the silver lining in all of this is that the attention the JPSU receives may prompt for better funding and staffing iot properly take care of the pers in their charge.


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Aug 2013)

PanaEng said:
			
		

> Perhaps the silver lining in all of this is that the attention the JPSU receives may prompt for better funding and staffing iot properly take care of the pers in their charge.


If it's going to cost money, dare to dream, I'm afraid    _Maybe_ an "expert panel" or "third-party review" of some sort to take an outsider look at things - and no guarantees of any recommendations having to be implemented.


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Dec 2013)

The latest shared here in accordance with the Fair Dealing provisions (§29) of the _Copyright Act_:


> A Canadian Forces warrant officer accused of first-degree murder in the death of his wife, Melissa Richmond, appeared in court Monday for a three-day bail hearing.
> 
> Howard Richmond, 50, was arrested Aug. 2, 2013 after his wife’s body was found five days earlier in a ravine behind an Ottawa South restaurant. On July 24, Richmond filed a missing person report and hundreds of concerned friends and family members had banded together to help find her.
> 
> ...


----------



## Strike (30 Sep 2015)

And the latest...



> Source: Ottawa Citizen
> Page: A3
> Date: Wednesday 30 September 2015
> Section: City
> ...


----------



## Staff Weenie (30 Sep 2015)

As somebody who lives with PTSD every day, I'm calling BS on this!

I recall his first moment on TV - right from the very first instant the cameras were in his face, before his wife's body was even found, he was spouting off about his PTSD. I remember being shocked that he wasn't begging for her safe return - it set the Spidey Sense off instantly. I believe he knew what he was doing, he dumped her body in a ditch, and he set up the PTSD defence.

People who dissociate with PTSD generally only do so for a matter of seconds to minutes, not long enough to find a screwdriver and a knife, murder somebody, drive out somewhere to dump a body, and then return home and hide the evidence.


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Sep 2015)

Staff Weenie said:
			
		

> As somebody who lives with PTSD every day, I'm calling BS on this!
> 
> I recall his first moment on TV - right from the very first instant the cameras were in his face, before his wife's body was even found, he was spouting off about his PTSD. I remember being shocked that he wasn't begging for her safe return - it set the Spidey Sense off instantly. I believe he knew what he was doing, he dumped her body in a ditch, and he set up the PTSD defence.
> 
> People who dissociate with PTSD generally only do so for a matter of seconds to minutes, not long enough to find a screwdriver and a knife, murder somebody, drive out somewhere to dump a body, and then return home and hide the evidence.


Good points - that's why media reports and statements in court have to be considered as "not proven in court" until the case is finished.

If you want a link to the story:
http://ottawacitizen.com/news/local-news/0930-richmond


----------



## jollyjacktar (30 Sep 2015)

Staff Weenie said:
			
		

> As somebody who lives with PTSD every day, I'm calling BS on this!
> 
> I recall his first moment on TV - right from the very first instant the cameras were in his face, before his wife's body was even found, he was spouting off about his PTSD. I remember being shocked that he wasn't begging for her safe return - it set the Spidey Sense off instantly. I believe he knew what he was doing, he dumped her body in a ditch, and he set up the PTSD defence.
> 
> People who dissociate with PTSD generally only do so for a matter of seconds to minutes, not long enough to find a screwdriver and a knife, murder somebody, drive out somewhere to dump a body, and then return home and hide the evidence.



Agreed.  I don't get the urge to run amok with a screwdriver either.  And when I was at my worst, I wasn't capable of getting my shit together enough to do it either.


----------



## Cloud Cover (1 Oct 2015)

The conversation between the victim and her parents is somewhat illuminating--- " ....worried about her finances and money was tight." 
She would have been entitled to spousal support, at least for a short duration. I would like to know if an Application for Divorce was ever filed, and whether she was claiming spousal and what his reaction was. Our family law system is, in and of itself, extremely biased and painful towards men. If he has a mental illness, even PTSD from a previous non-military event (and I realize he is claiming PTSD from "what he saw", but nevertheless he wold have been assessed with the illness by a Psychiatrist who would have concluded there are medically enough symptoms to establish the diagnosis) and was also in a mental state of lost hope ( as many with PTSD do)  it is possible he was pushed over the edges if he felt threatened by the legal consequences of divorce.  That still is not a defence for murder. 

But I do not buy the "dissociation" part either. I have personally been through that, it is generally momentary, and quite solitary, sometimes lasting minutes to maybe half an hour, but can repeat a few minutes later. The  result can range from emotional pain/ shame through to disorientation and panic, but in rarer circumstances the actions subsequently taken are "self harm" and I think it is a stretch to advance an argument dissociation resulted in actions taken to harm another person, especially one who could fight back. And further, is the episode to include all the time and effort involved in hiding evidence and making denials? That's all pathologically something else, but it is almost certainly not dissociation. 

His lawyer has a number of high hurdles to cross. Raising the PTSD argument is valid step in outlining the defence case, but he better have much more than that because it will not impact a verdict, perhaps only the consequences in terms of sentencing. 
Watching this one with much interest.


----------



## Strike (21 Oct 2015)

The latest coverage on the court proceedings.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/howard-richmond-researched-ptsd-hours-after-killing-wife-1.3281098

And this article includes coverage from start of the proceedings to present day for those who aren't following.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/howard-richmond-trial-coverage-1.3262321


----------



## Strike (28 Oct 2015)

Latest update...

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/howard-richmond-takes-stand-1.3290383


----------



## Jarnhamar (28 Oct 2015)

Researched PTSD from his own computer _after _killing his wife.  What a POS.


----------



## Loachman (28 Oct 2015)

"Richmond called the head instructor a "dump truck," one of the most derogatory terms in the military."

Really? I've heard plenty of other derogatory terms before, but never that one. Perhaps we're not quite derogatory enough where I work. Or maybe some consonants got swapped.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Oct 2015)

37 years and never heard anyone called a dump truck. Glue bag, waste of skin, oxygen thief, to name a few, but never dump truck.


----------



## the 48th regulator (28 Oct 2015)

recceguy said:
			
		

> 37 years and never heard anyone called a dump truck. Glue bag, waste of skin, oxygen thief, to name a few, but never dump truck.



Ditto


----------



## Old Sweat (28 Oct 2015)

There is an obscene phrase that sounds a lot like Dump Truck.

Hint: the first word is Dumb.


----------



## Jarnhamar (28 Oct 2015)

Another set of major victims in this case is all the CF members who have legitimate PTSD issues who's ailment will be dragged through the mud and social media justice system.


----------



## brihard (28 Oct 2015)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Another set of major victims in this case is all the CF members who have legitimate PTSD issues who's ailment will be dragged through the mud and social media justice system.



Man, no kidding.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Oct 2015)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> There is an obscene phrase that sounds a lot like Dump Truck.
> 
> Hint: the first word is Dumb.



I agree OS but Dumb *uck is far from the worst derogatory in the military. In many cases, it's no more than "Shut up Carl!"


----------



## jollyjacktar (28 Oct 2015)

John Tescione said:
			
		

> Ditto


Ditto ditto


----------



## Strike (30 Oct 2015)

This is a couple days old.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/howard-richmond-punch-medical-history-1.3292352


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (30 Oct 2015)

recceguy said:
			
		

> 37 years and never heard anyone called a dump truck. Glue bag, waste of skin, oxygen thief, to name a few, but never dump truck.



We called one of my buddies "Dump Truck" at the Regiment; however, that was because of how many McDonalds Big Mac's he would eat after consuming too much alcohol  ;D


----------



## Jarnhamar (30 Oct 2015)

Strike said:
			
		

> This is a couple days old.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/howard-richmond-punch-medical-history-1.3292352





> He said he was comforted by the single entry point to the basement.
> 
> "It was quieter there," Howard said. "There was only one way in, one way out."



I can't help but think one of this guys post-murder internet searches was for "PTSD symptoms for dummies".


----------



## jollyjacktar (30 Oct 2015)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> I can't help but think one of this guys post-murder internet searches was for "PTSD symptoms for dummies".



Yeah, what a dump truck   :


----------



## Strike (2 Nov 2015)

From the National POst yesterday.

http://news.nationalpost.com/news/canada/battlefield-horrors-led-howard-richmond-soldier-to-stab-wife-to-death-trial-hears


----------



## Strike (12 Nov 2015)

Defence rests and Crown is scheduled to present their argument today.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/howard-richmond-only-recalled-killing-wife-9-months-later-court-hears-1.3312177


----------



## Strike (26 Nov 2015)

Guilty of first degree murder.

http://www.cbc.ca/beta/news/canada/ottawa/howard-richmond-trial-verdict-1.3324961


----------



## jollyjacktar (26 Nov 2015)

You beat me to it.  Good verdict.


----------



## Jarnhamar (26 Nov 2015)

Justice for Melissa Richmond, her family and soldiers legitimately diagnosed with PTSD.


----------



## PuckChaser (26 Nov 2015)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Justice for Melissa Richmond, her family and soldiers legitimately diagnosed with PTSD.



Concur. Life in prison is the nicest fate this POS could get.


----------



## technophile (5 Dec 2015)

I have followed this case with a fair bit of interest. I hope justice will be done in the end with a lengthy jail sentence.   I pray Melissa's family and friends can find peace.


----------



## Staff Weenie (6 Dec 2015)

I was the Attending Officer at the trial, and was present for just over six of the eight weeks. I was there to see the verdict delivered. After hearing so much of the evidence, and watching the behavior of Mr Richmond on the stand and in the box for so long, I am in absolute agreement with the verdict. Even at the end, and after the victim impact statement, and when given an opportunity by the Judge to address the court and in particular the parents of the victim, he had nothing to say, and no emotion. In fact, the only times he cried during the trial was when his military service of PTSD was being discussed.

I hope he enjoys his new uniform, for he has certainly disgraced his former uniform.


----------

